

ShowHN HTML5 shooter - updated - andy_boot
http://nuclearcarrot.com/html5/frantic/

======
andy_boot
So I've added a few tweaks that HNs asked for.

I will write a blog post detailing design decisions that I made about this
game soon too.

------
cubtastic71
Impressed with the amount of items moving on the screen at once with very
little lag. :) Reminds me of the RType SEGA games!

------
altano
If you have a crappy netbook, like my Lenovo x100e, try playing it in IE9.
Works a million times better than Chrome. Never thought I'd ever put that GPU
acceleration to use...

------
rjrodger
Please do a write on this! Fantastic framerate :)

